# OGF Flags



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

For those of you that ordered your official Team OGF Flags they are in the mail. These will come in shipping tubes so when you get them you will have to destroy the tube to get your (Prizes  ) flag out. Please let me know when you receive them so I can keep track of it. Thanks to all the ordered. Enjoy!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

what day did they go out?? i was thinking today was the day.. i came home all happy looking in the mailbox  but i was  lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

peon,

We apologize for not already having your flag to you. I think they were all mailed today.

The holdup was finding and purchasing shipping tubes that would handle the flags with the poles and the high prices for shipping we were hit with. 

It is ending up costing a little over $3.00 each to ship these, we weren't counting on that. Everyone that has one on order will receive it at the prices quoted. However we are going to have to add around $3.00 shipping charges to any future orders to cover these costs.

We will have them available for sale at the Columbus Vacation and Travel Show, the Presque Ilse ice fishing weekend, and the Mosquito Ice Tourney(if we get ice!), for anyone that wants one and wants to avoid the shipping costs.

Thanks for your patience, I know you'll be happy with it when you receive it. It is a very high quality flag.

Kim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just to let you guys know....

The postal service raised shipping rates. The orders we already had, we're keeping the same price and honoring our deal as an introductory offer, and not adding the $3 in shipping. BUT......

For all future orders, the price must increase $3 to cover the shipping. We hate to do it, but that's the price of doing business. 

The order page will reflect this change ASAP.

Thanks for ordering and fly your flag proudly!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, as Kim said, flags we DON'T ship will NOT have the added costs!!! 

Thanks Kim!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

They went out today everyone. You should have them possibly by Saturday or Next week for sure. Sorry for the delays, I did all I could to get them out. I received the tubes today at 2:30 PM and took the time to pack them and get them to the shippers by 4:00 PM so they could get out today. You will be real happy I am sure.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

thats fine.. thanks for getting them out... just glad to hear they are shiped...  i will be looking in the mail soon


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Lundy-
When and where is this held? Do you have a link?
-Boom Boom


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Got Mine this Morning,,, Looks Great!! Thanks, Stan


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Next time you guys need "packaging". Call me or PM me. I support my fishing by selling anything to do with Packaging. I will sell OGF any thing they need, cost +2% to cover my delivery and Stocking fee. small quantities i may be able to get as samples.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, just because we don't have ice doesn't mean you can't display your Team OGF flag. You can still order them. They can also be shipped the same day I get the order.


----------



## fishinbergs (Dec 9, 2005)

Woooohoooooo Got Home From Work Today There Was My Flag Waiting For Me. Looks Awesome Cant Wait To Display It! Thanks


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Got mine today, looks real good. Now we just need ice!!!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

got mine too looks great!!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Got mine today... Thanks Dale !!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The strangest thing...I get home and the woman tells me the mailman is getting lazy, pulling the jeep up to the house and walking to the porch to deliver the mail. Ok...well, that was 5 hrs ago. So I'm going thru the sections, seeing what's new and I come to this and notice many new posts. I read and see people are getting their flags and wonder why not me. Then it dawns on me, as I told her 5 hrs ago, the mailman usually only pulls up "when he has a package of some sort". While looking at the post, I get up and go look on the porch and sure enough, I have a cardboard tube waiting on me! Good job and I like the looks of it! Thanks...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Got Mine Today Also.....sweet Looking Flag,thanks


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Got mine today. Nice quality product.
Thanks Dixie Chicken


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Is there a picture of the flag on the site? Looked all over and can't find anything. Can't find where to order either. Bob Y.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here you go Bob--

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=flags


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Here you go Bob--
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=flags


 Thanks Dale. Now I have to see if my partner ordered one or not. He'll be back home tomorrow. Bob Y.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Dale-
I received my package yesterday - the stuff is great. 
Thanks,
Boom


----------

